# Take a pic of yourself...



## SoVerySoft (Mar 6, 2007)

...with your food. But don't use an autotimer or someone else to snap the pic.

Stretch out your arm....and SNAP!

I'll go first.

View attachment 3-6-07 sherbet-me6-sm.jpg


Sherbet, Banana, Bing Cherries and ME.​


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey! Let's have another look at them peanut butter bars!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 6, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Hey! Let's have another look at them peanut butter bars!



Yummy! oh, and the peanut butter bars look good too.


----------



## Tina (Mar 7, 2007)

Heh. 
. . . . .


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 8, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Hey! Let's have another look at them peanut butter bars!


 This picture is so totally YOU, Fuzz-Man, with that mischievous smile and impish glint. Thanks for sharing.  

I have nothing else to add...yet, but great thread idea, Randi!


----------



## TearInYourHand (Mar 10, 2007)

**Bump!**

My digicam is broken, but oh how I love this thread so!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 16, 2007)

I missed this first time around, but very nice thread idea!! 

And man, Fuzzy has LONG arms!!!!

My dinner is gone, but I'll try to play another day.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 17, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I missed this first time around, but very nice thread idea!!
> 
> And man, Fuzzy has LONG arms!!!!
> 
> My dinner is gone, but I'll try to play another day.



I have Gorilla Arms.  When looking for long sleeve shirts, I have to find ones that end in T (XLT, XXLT) for tall, that also have longer sleeves.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 18, 2007)

OK, here's me from lunch today with a bunch of Dimmers. We passed the camera around so you'll be seeing some others in the next few days. 

View attachment NJStPat25-meSS.jpg

Oh, it's salmon spread (very smokey and spicy) with seasoned grilled pita.​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 18, 2007)

And here's Jay (Mango). He said it was ok to post this for him.

View attachment NJStPat28-Jay-sm.jpg

Jay took a different approach to the self portrait. He put his head on the table with his food, instead of lifting his food to his head. Sadly his pic is a little blurry - but those are ribs he was about to have for lunch.​


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 18, 2007)

Ok here is my with my spare rib tips,baked beans, sweet potato, corn and corn bread. Food looks great, I look like hell.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 18, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> Ok here is my with my spare rib tips,baked beans, sweet potato, corn and corn bread. Food looks great, I look like hell.



See, now I think you look so damn cute!


----------



## jamie (Mar 18, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> See, now I think you look so damn cute!



Seconded.:bow:


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 18, 2007)

jamie said:


> Seconded.:bow:



Third. 
Motion carried.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 18, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> Ok here is my with my spare rib tips,baked beans, sweet potato, corn and corn bread. Food looks great, I look like hell.



You look great Berna Jo and OMG who knew that resaturants sold rib tips. That's my favorite part..with all the gristle and stuff..mmm


----------



## TearInYourHand (Mar 18, 2007)

You look beautiful, BigSexy!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 18, 2007)

Okay, I can't keep taking all these pics everytime I have a meal!! LOL

Here's the 20th shot of my chicken pot pie. 

View attachment P1020035.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 18, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, I can't keep taking all these pics everytime I have a meal!! LOL
> 
> Here's the 20th shot of my chicken pot pie.



How cute is THAT? Looks like you're feeding the snowman. I hope he lets you have a bite now and then.


----------



## HugKiss (Mar 18, 2007)

I got the Wild Rice soup for you AnnMarie! YUMMY! 

View attachment attachment.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 18, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> How cute is THAT? Looks like you're feeding the snowman. I hope he lets you have a bite now and then.




hahaha, I didn't even notice that! LOL

He uh..... well, he let me have some. I think he's going to bed hungry. :happy:


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 18, 2007)

HugKiss said:


> I got the Wild Rice soup for you AnnMarie! YUMMY!





Ahhhhh, I love that damn soup!!! Did you like it???????

Yummy. I miss it so.


----------



## HugKiss (Mar 18, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Ahhhhh, I love that damn soup!!! Did you like it???????
> 
> Yummy. I miss it so.



I did.. and the corn muffins too. SO GOOD!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 18, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Ahhhhh, I love that damn soup!!! Did you like it???????
> 
> Yummy. I miss it so.



is it cheesy? it looks like it's cheesy.


----------



## supersoup (Mar 18, 2007)

not gourmet, but oh so good after my long day. yay for pizza rolls!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 18, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> is it cheesy? it looks like it's cheesy.



Not cheesy... creamy, ricey, chickeny goodness.

*drool*


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 18, 2007)

supersoup said:


> not gourmet, but oh so good after my long day. yay for pizza rolls!



I love pizza rolls. I like to cook them long enough that the shell gets crunchy, so when you bite in, it doesn't really mush down. Yum!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 19, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I love pizza rolls. I like to cook them long enough that the shell gets crunchy, so when you bite in, it doesn't really mush down. Yum!



But can you wait long enough for the insides to cool down?


----------



## carlav73 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Here is me with my beer battered cod, potato salad, garlic mashed potatoes, corn on the cob and corn bread. Can you tell I'm a carb junkie? 

Hugs,
Carla* 

View attachment NJStPat23-Carla.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 19, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> But can you wait long enough for the insides to cool down?




I wish I could say yes.... but I generally end up with a burn on my lip from dripping innards.


----------



## GoddessPatty (Mar 23, 2007)

Me before devouring my plate of porkchops, greenbean casserole, garlic mashed potatoes, fettucini and baked biscuits


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 23, 2007)

GoddessPatty said:


> Me before devouring my plate of porkchops, greenbean casserole, garlic mashed potatoes, fettucini and baked biscuits



I see both of your hands.  You have to take the pic yourself!! There are rules! Rules! *giggle*

p.s. can I have a pork chop??? PLEASE???


----------



## BBWTexan (Mar 24, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Looks like you're feeding the snowman.



I'm not sure why I find that so funny, but I do. Plus, you could use it to describe anything...

_Hey, sorry I didn't answer the phone, but I was busy feeding the snowman_.

Yep, keep 'em guessing.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 24, 2007)

BBWTexan said:


> I'm not sure why I find that so funny, but I do. Plus, you could use it to describe anything...
> 
> _Hey, sorry I didn't answer the phone, but I was busy feeding the snowman_.
> 
> Yep, keep 'em guessing.



LMAO..... it's a keeper.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 24, 2007)

chocolate chip-oatmeal cookies. will the batter get baked? who can say


----------



## Michelle (Mar 24, 2007)

I've probably posted this here before, but not since you've been posting, Liz. I had a group of friends when I was in my thirties and we would party frequently together (some of the best times I've ever had). Anyway, one of the things we always planned for would be to designate the cookie dough person. One person always had the job of bringing chocolate chip cookie dough to the party. We wouldn't bake it. We'd just eat the dough, and 100% of us ate the stuff. Still now, every once in awhile, I'll make a half batch of toll house cookie dough and put it in the fridge and eat off it instead of baking cookies. Cute photo.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 24, 2007)

Michelle said:


> Cute photo.



So's *yours*!  Great to see your pritty face. And yer partyin sounds fun. I'm a sucker for salty/sweet/brown sugar taste of raw dough....


----------



## TearInYourHand (Mar 24, 2007)

Hell yeahs! Tis a wonder that I have not dropped dead of salmonella yet...raw dough rocks!


----------



## dreamer72fem (Mar 25, 2007)

I was out and about shopping today and stopped and got some loaded fries with cheesy, bacon and ranch dressing. Then I remembered I had my little digital camcorder that I can take a still shot on. So here I am getting ready to enjoy them
Stacey
I finally did it....hit save before adding the attachment...so that shall come next.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Mar 25, 2007)

OK..here we go 

View attachment PICT0001.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 25, 2007)

Very cute pic, Dreamer! I want me some loaded fries!!


----------



## cactopus (Mar 25, 2007)

supersoup said:


> not gourmet, but oh so good after my long day. yay for pizza rolls!



I want YOU... and your pizza rolls.

All your pizza rolls are belong to us!


----------



## cactopus (Mar 25, 2007)

My turn:





[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 28, 2007)

hahah, I like the sauce on your cheek. It's adds a little something.  

Here is me with my PastaRoni (whew, I'm glad people can't usually see me at dinner!) 

View attachment P1020050.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 29, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> hahah, I like the sauce on your cheek. It's adds a little something.
> 
> Here is me with my PastaRoni (whew, I'm glad people can't usually see me at dinner!)



Glad to see you weren't dining alone.

View attachment AMronisnoman.jpg


----------



## supersoup (Mar 29, 2007)

cactopus said:


> I want YOU... and your pizza rolls.
> 
> All your pizza rolls are belong to us!



i will fight you for my pizza rolls sir.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 29, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Glad to see you weren't dining alone.
> 
> View attachment 17355



HAHAHAH, I had to do a double take on that... I was like "WHA???? How'd he get in there??"

That silly snowman, what's he going to do in the summer!!??


----------



## BBWTexan (Mar 29, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Glad to see you weren't dining alone.
> 
> View attachment 17355



That is one of the best things I've ever seen.

I'm so loving this Snowman feeding thing.

Kudos, SVS!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 29, 2007)

BBWTexan said:


> That is one of the best things I've ever seen.
> 
> I'm so loving this Snowman feeding thing.
> 
> Kudos, SVS!




FEEEEDDDEEERRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


(Where is the pitchfork and torch icon when I need it??)


----------



## cactopus (Mar 29, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i will fight you for my pizza rolls sir.



Hmmm I think provoking you into the tackle was rather the point.

 *Yoink*


----------



## supersoup (Mar 31, 2007)

cactopus said:


> Hmmm I think provoking you into the tackle was rather the point.
> 
> *Yoink*



well color me predictable then. :doh:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 31, 2007)

The dorkiest pix ever taken of a woman and her (potato) Knish.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 31, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> The dorkiest pix ever taken of a woman and her (potato) Knish.



Dorky? NO!

Precious? YES!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 13, 2007)

Picture of me with my pretty cake.  

View attachment P1020377.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 13, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Picture of me with my pretty cake.



omg how frickin cute is that????

(and the cake....amazing!)


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 14, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Picture of me with my pretty cake.



That cake looks delish! Is that butter cream frosting? How about the batter? Yellow? Marble? An inquiring mind wants to know...


----------



## AnnMarie (May 14, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> That cake looks delish! Is that butter cream frosting? How about the batter? Yellow? Marble? An inquiring mind wants to know...



It's... ugh, I don't recall the icing name, but it's not butter cream. The inside of the cake and what it's made of are in the Pretty Cakes thread... yummy!!!


----------

